
Show HN: Web API to TypeScript - balki
https://github.com/greymind/WebApiToTypeScript
======
balki
Hello!

As the title suggests, this is a tool to auto-generate WebAPI controller
actions primarily. It also generates the enumerations and interfaces used by
the actions.

Lastly, it optionally generates typed calling based on Angular's $http.

Keeping this intro short, since I've hopefully detailed it in the project
page.

Looking for feedback and comments! It's been working out well for our project
thus far.

Thanks!

